# Help!  Need brushes for "antique" power feed



## hman (Oct 21, 2013)

I recently bought an older Grizzly G1007/RF-30 mill, including an Align AL-99 power feed.

The brushes on the power feed motor are worn down to where they won't make contact with the commutator any more.  I've tried to get replacement brushes from Bestline Products and from Gromax, both vendors for Align power feeds.

It seems that, some time back in the dark ages, Align changed their brush size.  The only brushes they have available any more (even though they have the same part number as what's shown in my original manual) are quite a bit smaller, and I'm afraid to try putting them in the motor.

Does anybody know of a supplier who still sells parts for the "older" Align power feeds?  Alternatively, can anybody suggest a supplier of motor brushes (who is used to dealing with a total amateur)?

Many thanks!


----------



## Chucketn (Oct 21, 2013)

Can you provide dimentions or pictures of the brush you have? It might be easier for us to cross refference.

Also, try here: http://www.helwigcarbon.com/products/carbon-brushes.html

Chuck


----------



## hman (Oct 21, 2013)

Photo attached.  Dimensions shown are to nearest grid lines.  The actual dimensions of this brush (except for the length) are just slightly less than the "nominal" ones listed.  The original brushes were 16mm long.  The ones I have are well under 1/2" - maybe 11mm or so.




PS - thanks for the link to Helwig.  I actually found their website after posting to the forum, but could not find a "search" function for their products, and by then they were closed for the day.  I do plan to phone them tomorrow.

I also found a nicely searchable catalog at Eurton.  They have a couple different brushes that are just a bit larger than I need, and I started to wonder if anybody has had any experience "adjusting" brushes to size.

Thanks again!


----------



## Dave Smith (Oct 22, 2013)

John--yes you can just use a piece of flat sand paper and hold the brush and rub it accros the grit until you get the right dimentions--I have done it lots of times with no problems---Dave


----------



## DAN_IN_MN (Oct 22, 2013)

6.0 X 6.5 X 16 = 15/64 X 1/4 X 5/8

http://www.mcmaster.com/#motor-brushes/=p1i34j

15/64 X 11/32 X 1

1/32 too narrow, 3/8 too long.  Might work.


----------



## hman (Oct 22, 2013)

DAN_IN_MN said:


> 6.0 X 6.5 X 16 = 15/64 X 1/4 X 5/8
> 
> http://www.mcmaster.com/#motor-brushes/=p1i34j
> 
> ...



Hmmmm ... maybe the 1/4" x 1/4" x 3/4" would be even better - always possible to sand off a bit of excess thickness, and not have to worry about something too narrow tilting in the brush holder.

And, unlike other suppliers I've looked at, they sell 'em by the pair, not singly.  I'll have to look at shipping.

Thanks!


----------



## Chucketn (Oct 22, 2013)

Looks like a common size to me. I have a spare set for my mini lathe and mill. I'll check their dimensions . 
Also, maybe common to sewing machine motors. Do you have a vacuum/sewing machine repair shop nearby?

Chuck


----------



## hman (Oct 23, 2013)

I've now looked at a couple online suppliers.  

McMaster had brushes I could modify/use, but their *%&*&^%&^ order processing program wanted my credit info BEFORE letting me know the shipping cost.  Gave up on them.

Repco had a couple of sizes that would have worked, but they have a $50 minimum order.

Eutron also had some good sizes, and were a contender.

I ended up ordering from Helwig, because their price was a bit lower than Eutron's.  I'd mentioned previously that their search engine was hard to understand.  But once I got on the phone with someone, they were able to guide me through to what I needed.

Once I get the brushes, I'll sand them to size, unsolder the (too) small "cap" from the shunt wire, maybe change springs, and then solder on the caps from the original brushes.  Should work great.


Thanks to all for your help!  It's been an educational experience!:thinking:


----------



## Codered741 (Oct 23, 2013)

hman said:


> McMaster had brushes I could modify/use, but their *%&*&^%&^ order processing program wanted my credit info BEFORE letting me know the shipping cost.  Gave up on them.



Yea, McMaster wont give you the shipping cost until after it ships.  For something like that, it wont be more than a few dollars.  I just ordered some snap rings and dowel pins from McMaster, it was shipped in a bubble wrap envelope and the shipping was under $5.  

I have always found shipping from McMaster very reasonable.  And their selection, quick delivery times, and reputation as a fantastic company far outweighs the minor inconvenience of not knowing the shipping cost up front.  

-Cody


----------



## DAN_IN_MN (Oct 23, 2013)

Codered741 said:


> Yea, McMaster wont give you the shipping cost until after it ships.  For something like that, it wont be more than a few dollars.  I just ordered some snap rings and dowel pins from McMaster, it was shipped in a bubble wrap envelope and the shipping was under $5.
> 
> I have always found shipping from McMaster very reasonable.  And their selection, quick delivery times, and reputation as a fantastic company far outweighs the minor inconvenience of not knowing the shipping cost up front.
> 
> -Cody



Yes, this is true.  They don't have a minimum order and shipping is reasonable.  Sorry I didn't tell you.  I asked them when I was on a chat with sales.


----------

